# Electrolux 3-way fridge spark not working **SOLVED**



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I did a search on this problem first, but I'm looking for any more info any of you might have.

Whilst travelling through the Outer Hebrides last week, the electric sparker on my fridge stopped working. The light no longer flashes and there is no longer an audible click. The fridge still works on electric.

I am guessing that either the sparker module has failed, or there is some sort of short / dust over the electrodes. My question is, are there other possibilities, and what should I look out for when attempting to remove the fridge (gas, electrical, mechanical connections etc).

Also, if anyone knows of a good source of parts, I'd be very grateful. It's a 20 year old fridge, I don't know the model, but the front panel has the following from left to right- the illuminated sparker rocker switch, the gas control knob, the electric control knob, a three way rocker switch to select the power source.

Many thanks!

*EDIT* Fixed it!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*EDIT*

So what was the problem / issue?

Trev


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Aha.  

First of all, the fridge 'working' on electric was a red herring. It didn't, it was just residual cold.

I got home and discovered that when I plugged the van into the mains, the panel lamp didn't come on. I checked the supply and the fuse and all was well. A little searching, then I found a set of circuit breakers in the back of the wardrobe, one of which had been bumped and was switched off. Strangely, this breaker isolates the mains input, and all functions to the fridge, but not any other appliances.

Flicked the switch, everything works again.


----------

